# 2002 Dodge Caravan heat and air problem



## Roshelle (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a 2002 Dodge Caravan and the heat and air only works sometimes and only when I have it on high. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Welcome to the forum :wave:

My guess would be the blower motor. Next would be the switch.

Pull the connector, at the motor, are they green ? If so shine them up with something like a real fine sand paper.

Try it again.........if not working tap the blower motor with something like a hammer. Don't hit it real hard. If it runs, you have a bad blower motor.

To check the switch you will a test light or a meter.

BG


----------



## easyas (Jul 7, 2008)

I pulled the blower switch apart on a vehicle thinking it was at fault when I didn't have #2 or#3 fan speed. Some cars run a little resistor unit (in the main vent to keep it cool) that governs fan speed. Mine was blown on the 2 and 3 setting. cost 5 bucks to replace and took 5 minutes to do. It did take 6 months to find the culprit though!!


----------



## Roshelle (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for the help. It was the resistor, but now my heat sometimes don't come on at all and I took it in and I was told it was not the motor. He told me I had to take it to a dealer for some modular and have the electical system reset. Any ideas how much this will cost me?


----------

